# Public Land Timber Info



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Please don't move topic. This doesn't have much to do with TB but this question was kicked around on some of the older posts here. I thought it best to just start a new thread on the subject. This post is in no way against the fine people from the DNR doing TB work. It's more of a slam against the higher up's and the politicians of the USFS. Did anyone see the GR Press from Saturday? Well, speak of the devil, there was an editorial on page A9 about the mis-management of the Huron-Manistee National Forest. It was written by Tom Jennett, a registered forester from Big Rapids. I couldn't find the article on the internet, but I can paraphrase and quote a few choice lines. The answer to the question of how much has timbering been reduced on federal land is 65% in the past three years. One line that sums it up is that he says "the Huron-Manistee National Forest is the number one example of what NOT to allow a public forest to become." Basically groups pushing for "old growth" programs just want an end to cutting in general and that those programs were OK'd by "administrative and questionable congressionally mandated, well intentional programs." He asks what does this mean to you and me? He says "if you enjoy hunting, the #1 recreational use in forest land, this will mean less game...forests become over mature and out of balance, game habitat declines and populations decline...deer have been migrating out of the National Forest for years." He then goes on about the money lost by not cutting. The Huron National Forest losses about 5-7 million dollars a year in revenue in lost timber sales. (perhaps that's why they had to start charging user fees three years ago!) and that translates into around $20 million in the local economy because of logging co's and mills. He then warns about the State of Michigan following this example, "The Huron-National Forest is becoming a million acre wasteland, and is touted as a model for state forests." He also adds "the USFS used to be a pro-active leader in forest management...it is now reduced to a taxpayer subsidized institution governed by politics, not science." Well, that's a mouthful. Perhaps we should get ahold of our elected officials and let them know we want this changed to get more deer habitat.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Bob, I can't speak for most of the Huron-Mansitee National forest but only know the section I have hunted for over 10yrs has been cut heavily. This year my blind and about 1000 acres were cut. Last year a couple hundred acres were cut and the year prior the planted pines were thinned and a control burn took place. There were also two sections equalling about 150 acres were cut when we started hunting this area. These two sections did not leave seed trees so they grew into dense thickets which were needed since there were only planted pines and open hardwoods (oaks).

While I believe that a lack of cutting for about 8 yrs caused the USFS to over cut the last few years to make up for not cutting, I expect improved habitat in the next couple of years. They were smart enough to leave seed trees of oak but it takes about 3 yrs for an oak to reach heights of 5 to 7 feet and 7 yrs for them to break the 10 to 15' mark. After that they will grow and begin producing acorns again.

The next few years will be tough hunting but in 10 years I hope to have some of the best hunting in the state as we did when we first started hunting there. I just wish they would have left my blind and valley alone but that is somewhat selfish. You become attached to a certain area if you have been hunting the same spot for 8 years and have 8 and 9 pts taken off your hill.

Maybe Tom Jennett speaks for the whole Nat'l forest but not my area. I am tired of semi's and tractors driving under my tree stands and changing the deer patterns we have learned over the course of 10 yrs. We saw a lot of young deer this year and they will need this new growth quickly.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I'm sure he's referring to the whole forest. I did see where the Sierra Club filed a law suit to stop all further cutting of poplars on USFS land. That better not happen.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

"I did see where the Sierra Club filed a law suit to stop all further cutting of poplars on USFS land. That better not happen."

You've said a mouthful about "That better not happen." This is an excellent forum thread. I've seen a lack of cutting in both national and state forests here in Manistee County. Those aspen clearcuts, if done correctly are beneficial to all game and nongame species. For instance:
I mature aspen is clearcut in strips, with about 100 yds between the cut and non-cut strips edges are created, cover is provided, new growth takes place. The "100 yds" spacing is suggested because that is the flying/gliding range of a ruffed grouse as they go from one mature aspen to another while budding in winter.


----------

